# Screenshot your v5 portal layout!



## endoverend (May 31, 2015)

This thread is for showing off whatever cool layout you chose with this great new theme!
Here's mine:


Spoiler











Customize page settings:


Spoiler











Remember to use spoilers.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 31, 2015)

Here's mine. It looks small, but that's because I reduced my browser magnification until it all fit on one screen for the entire layout.



Spoiler











I like this because I see what I need to of the news, and the right column which was previously over crowded in V4 can now be freed up to hold only the essentials. Otherwise, with the news not taking up the entire length of the page, I can still have statuses and the full review column without having to sacrifice knowledge of the latest news. All in all, this is probably optimal for me.


----------



## Costello (Jun 2, 2015)

I love mine



Spoiler









haven't done much other than hiding the menu on the left.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 2, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


As close to the old homepage as it gets. Thanks a million!


----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2015)

Priorities


Spoiler


----------



## naxil (Jun 9, 2015)

my screenshot on linux



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Too wide for me to unlimit the screen width, but I did take off the left column.  I reeaaaally like this.



Spoiler









If I scroll down to enter text in the shoutbox I'll see the top of the reviews section.  This is at 1920x1080, 50" screen.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 10, 2015)

I currently use the stock layout and I love it, but I'm considering enlarging the shoutbox for obvious reasons.

tomfap.gif _;O;_


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2015)

Spoiler: What it looks like.













Spoiler: Layout settings.










The top right, top left, bottom left and bottom right columns are new, right? I'll probably move my notes over to bottom left if they appear underneath the portal poll thing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow, a lot of people use the dark theme.



Spoiler



Gross!


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 12, 2015)

Woo






Also y'all need a better UI


----------



## T-hug (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2015)

Spoiler: My Layout


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> Wow, a lot of people use the dark theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you go black, you never go back.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Mine


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 12, 2015)

I change it quite often, atm it look like this:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's the new layout I've been trying out. When I noticed new columns silently got added, I decided to see what I could do. Ultimately, I don't think it's anything I couldn't have done before, but I do like this better. I barely have to scroll to see everything I've decided to include. As well, one good scroll and I can be from the top to the bottom of the page in less than a second. Win/win.



Spoiler













shaunj66 said:


> Wow, a lot of people use the dark theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark is so much easier on the eyes. So, so much easier on the eyes. Facebook is just barely bearable since it balances the white with different shades from the various boxes. GBAtemp white theme is just like a blizzard with text layered on top. It's definitely not for everybody.


----------



## Minox (Jun 17, 2015)

I prefer keeping things to the bare essentials.


Spoiler


----------

